
The future of the Symbian platform - rkwz
http://www.allaboutsymbian.com/features/item/12223_The_future_of_the_Symbian_plat.php
======
samstokes
This is a very comprehensive overview of the recent history of Nokia and
Symbian, including the distinction between the core OS and the UI layer, as
well as a good analysis of the reasons for the recent announcements. It's a
worthwhile read for anyone who thinks that "Nokia is dead" or "Symbian is an
outdated OS": the facts are more complex, and significant.

tl;dr: it seems like Nokia's new priority #1 is improving their traction with
developers, and is demonstrating it by taking pretty bold steps in that
direction (e.g. canning large amounts of development in progress because it
would have led to more fragmentation between UI toolkits). It also looks like
priority #2 is improving their UI.

These are signs that their new management team a) gets it, and b) is willing
to make difficult decisions.

~~~
samstokes
Some of the comments on the article are worth a read as well (but only if
you're interested in the topic, as they're quite lengthy and surrounded by
dross).

